# Il ne manquait plus que ça



## leduf

An already disgruntled passenger finds that his plane is delayed and thinks: "Il ne manquait plus que ça".
Would I be right in translating this as "That's all I need!"

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one.  
See also: Il ne manquerait plus que ça


----------



## Geordie_Wilber

Yes, but perhaps "that's the last thing I need" or "that was the last thing I needed" would carry more of the sense of "plus que ça" here


----------



## SwissPete

That takes the cake...


----------



## Eef's

how would you say that in English? 
'It was fine until this' ? 
hm, it doesn't mean the same thing...


----------



## Conchita57

_That's all we needed_?


----------



## Eef's

so in English the expression is turned ironically? no other way to say it?


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Eef's said:


> so in English the expression is turned ironically? no other way to say it?


That was the last straw.


----------



## Angle O'Phial

That's the last thing we needed is more literal, but not as poetic as the last straw.


----------



## Eef's

Je pensais que l'expression "the last straw" ne se disait pas toute seule mais suivi de "which broke the camel back" 

Alors ça peut se dire tout seul "the last straw" merci!


----------



## chouynard

The last straw, c'est un peu comme _la goutte_... qui fait déborder le vase?


----------



## Eef's

Oui, c'est tout à fait ça.
A la différence qu'en français on ne trouve pas le groupe "La goutte" existant indépendemment, séparé de la subordonnée "qui fait déborder le vase".


----------



## Angle O'Phial

The last straw apparaît le plus souvent tout seul, sans chameau. Si on veut fair participer le chameau, il n'y a plus de _last_ : the straw which broke the camel's back.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Angle O'Phial said:


> The last straw apparaît le plus souvent tout seul, sans chameau. Si on veut fair participer le chameau, il n'y a plus de _last_ : the straw which broke the camel's back.


I'm not sure I agree, Angle.  In British English in its full form it's most often It's the last straw that breaks the camel's back.

As you say, we often say it by itself:

It's the last straw.


----------



## w007kxh

A phrase from Koxie's "Garçon". Does this mean: "That's all we need?"

Merci!


----------



## broglet

Literally "that's all that was needed" or, depending on context, "that's all I/he/she/we needed"


----------



## w007kxh

Merci! Is sarcasm always implied?


----------



## Raoul_14740

= That takes the cake.


----------



## aoz

Hi,
Petit souci de traduction. Comment traduiseriez-vous: "il ne manquait plus que ca", dans le sens ou vous avez eu des catastrophes toute la journee et la, une autre arrive, vous en avez assez et vous utilisez alors cette expression.
Thks


----------



## FROG36

"That's all I/we needed"


----------



## Rouleau

Yep, "That's all I needed." (Variations: "It was the straw that broke the camel's back." "It was the last straw." "All I needed was this." "It was the icing on the cake." Or--and you'd have to have a good understanding of the game of pinball to use this one--just plain old "Tilt!")


----------



## bandy

Il y a aussi "of all things" qui, s'il est ajouté à la fin d'une phrase, peut prendre le sens "manquait plus que ça". Tout seul par contre je ne sais pas si ça peut se dire...


----------



## Jean_Pengku

salut tout le monde,

Est-ce qu'il se peut que "il me manquait plus que ça!" veuille dire "that's the last thing I need"?

c'était dans un traduction d'une émission anglaise et je sais que c'était l'orginale mais je ne suis pas sûr.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Maxzi

Hello,

It all depends on the context! What was this TV show about?


----------



## Ashmada

The expression is correct, but the tense is wrong. "That's the last thing I need*ed*/just what I need*ed*" would be more appropriate.


----------



## Nicomon

I agree with Ashmada... provided that you wrote the French correctly.

"_That's the last thing I need_" (if you know it was the original, and not _need*ed*_) could be translated as  "_Il (ne) me man*querait* plus que ça_". 
The negative _ne _is often omitted in colloquial speech.


----------



## Entrains

I agree with the above.
"It's the last thing I needed" is fine. Alternatively you might want to use "that's all I needed" (it's the last straw).
Il ne manque*rait* plus que ça: "That really would be the end"


----------



## OLN

D'accord avec Nicomon et Entrains.
_Il ne man*quait* plus que ça_ dans une narration au présent exprime une fatalité. 

Je comprends _: C'était le bouquet !_
that tops /topped it all!
that takes/took the biscuit!


----------



## Jean_Pengku

merci pour tous vos réponses! pour votre gouverne,  la contexte est un parrain qui venait de recevoir "la baise de mort".  donc il avait la trouille


----------



## Micia93

so we forget "il *me* manquait plus que ça" which I found rather weird ...


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Hey everyone,

I was wondering about the two translations of "il ne manquait plus que ça"

Am I correct in assuming that it can also be used outside it's "ironic" sense?

1) pffff encore un retard, il ne manquait plus que ça ! (=great, just what I needed, another delay...)

but also:

2) J'avais besoin d'une pièce pareille pour compléter l'installation...il ne manquait plus que ça (=c'est tout ce qu'il manquait/that's the only thing I still needed to complete X)

Thanks!


----------



## lucas-sp

I think, just as in English, "that's just what I needed" can be sincere or ironic.


----------



## rolmich

I beg to differ, for me "il ne manquait plus que ça" is always used with an ironic intention. (or to show one's aggravation).
Hence, I would have formulated your 2) differently :
_J'avais besoin d'une telle pièce..... c'est la seule chose qui manquait encore/c'est tout ce qui manquait._


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

I'll stick to "c'est tout *ce qui/qu'il* manquait" then  

Thanks rolmich!


----------

